# l'origine della parola "calcio"



## Riccardino

Ciao a tutti!

Sono curioso se qualcuno sa ch'è l'origine della parola "calcio" nel italiano? Sembra che altre lingue usino una forma di "football" - lo spagnolo, l'inglese parlato in inghilterra, il francese, ecc.

Un'amica mi ha detto che una parola simile esiste nello spagnolo, che significa un tipo di scarpa.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?


Grazie, e mi dispiace per i miei errori.


----------



## Necsus

Riccardino said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> Sono curioso di sapere se qualcuno conosce l'origine della parola "calcio" in italiano. Sembra che altre lingue usino termini derivati da "football": lo spagnolo, l'inglese parlato in inghilterra, il francese, ecc.
> Un'amica mi ha detto che una parola simile esiste in spagnolo, che definisce un tipo di scarpa.
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
> Grazie, e scusate i miei errori.


Ciao, Riccardino. Io credo che il termine abbia origine semplicemente dal fatto che nel calcio la palla si può colpire solo con i piedi, quindi con un 'calcio' (dal latino _calx calcis_ 'calcagno, calcio').


----------



## Akire72

Il fatto che gli altri Paesi europei abbiano la parola "football" per il calcio forse è anche da attribuire al fatto che per loro è un gioco "importato". In Italia il calcio nacque a Firenze sotto il governo dei Medici, uno dei quali (credo Alessandro de' Medici, ma non ne sono sicura) inventò il "calcio storico fiorentino" (con regole molto diverse e brutali rispetto a quelle del calcio moderno) per distrarre i cittadini dai problemi politico-economici che stavano dilaniando la popolazione. Quel calcio, che ancora oggi si gioca a Firenze a Giugno, si è pian piano tramutato nel gioco del calcio moderno.


----------



## daniele712

Akire72 said:


> Il fatto che gli altri Paesi europei abbiano la parola "football" per il calcio forse è anche da attribuire al fatto che per loro è un gioco "importato". In Italia il calcio nacque a Firenze sotto il governo dei Medici, uno dei quali (credo Alessandro de' Medici, ma non ne sono sicura) inventò il "calcio storico fiorentino" (con regole molto diverse e brutali rispetto a quelle del calcio moderno) per distrarre i cittadini dai problemi politico-economici che stavano dilaniando la popolazione. Quel calcio, che ancora oggi si gioca a Firenze a Giugno, si è pian piano tramutato nel gioco del calcio moderno.



L'equivalente di un indagine giornalistica complimenti Akire
Calcio nel calcio fiorentino dal dare 'calci' al pallone come dice Necsus.

Morale della favola: dato che avevamo gia un gioco che consisteva sempre nel trattare un pallone con i piedi,ci siamo risparmiati l'ennesimo inglesismo.


----------



## Akire72

Esatto!
Be' non è stato un grosso sforzo indagare, sono di Firenze e la leggenda/tradizione della mia citta così dice.  E ne andiamo più che orgogliosi. Oltretutto il calcio storico si gioca a giugno e la partita finale viene disputata il giorno di San Giovanni (24 giugno), giorno di grandi festeggiamenti e fuochi d'artificio (i famosi Fòchi di San Giovanni). Ti dirò la tifoseria del calcio storico è ancora più assatanata di quella del calcio moderno!!! Si tratta di quartiere contro quartiere, non di città contro città, quindi in quei giorni se non si vogliono casini è meglio evitare di dire di che quartiere sei o per quale quartiere tifi!


----------



## daniele712

Akire72 said:


> Esatto!
> Be' non è stato un grosso sforzo indagare, sono di Firenze e la leggenda/tradizione della mia citta così dice.  .... il calcio storico si gioca a giugno e la partita finale viene disputata il giorno di San Giovanni (24 giugno),
> .... in quei giorni se non si vogliono casini è meglio evitare di dire di che quartiere sei o per quale quartiere tifi!


Ora che ci hai avvertito se mi capiterà di assistere a quella partita starò ben attento a non dire che strada ho fatto per venire ,in quale parte della città si trovano i monumenti più belli(ovunque del resto!) e quali sono i miei colori preferiti!
Ma di sicuro deve valere la pena andare a vedere queste sfide, se non altro per godersi gli sfottò delle tifoserie.


----------



## armarm

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo ...di queste parti!! Ho letto un pò le risposte. Credo che anche l'origine della parola football è interessante. Mi spiego, è facile capire che è l'unione di 2 parole, foot (piede) + ball (palla). Di più per ora non so dirvi!
ciao


----------



## saltapicchio

Piuttosto c'è da capire perché negli USA si siano inventati la parola "soccer". Va bene che loro hanno il football americano (che poi in questo sport la palla con il piede non viene proprio giocata) e quindi dovevano diversificare le cose, però "soccer" mi suona veramente male...

Un po' come se in Italia avessimo chiamato il baseball "pallamazza"...


----------



## SunDraw

La butto lì:

Il moderno football è una sistemazione di primo '800 delle università inglesi di un gioco con la palla (la parola è già attestata dal XV sec, ma di qualche forma di "game of ball" se ne aveva ...da sempre - cfr la partita tra "scholars" nel testo del 1180 ca. di Wlliam Fitz Stephen - con frequenti proibizioni e viceversa concessioni in tempo di carnevale) che come il "calcio fiorentino" aveva come antenato il violento harpastum (gioco "a strapparsi" la palla l'un l'altro) dell'antica Roma, già evoluzione dell'episkyros, o sferomachia, greco http://expertfootball.com/history/history/greek.jpg,
e chissà dove nato per la prima volta ...magari mettendo a centrocampo la testa spiccata da qualche nemico, o una preda (vedi la versione a cavallo di non ricordo dove ancora oggi).
In Cina calciavano palle a rete già un paio di secoli a.C. (dinastia Han).

Quindi successe che mentre la maggioranza concordava un foot-ball con regole più "di piede", quindi detto "il football dell'Associazione", in slang "soccer" (anche socca e socker), l'Università di Rugby preferì invece mantenere certe regole più "manesche" (!) da cui la seconda filiazione moderna, il rugby, da cui anche il football americano (negli USA siffatto dal 1881).


----------



## brut2001

Salute a tutti

Io avrei un'altra spiegazione;probabilmente prima dell'avvento del fascismo si usava football anche in italiano (mio papà usava futbol e anche tante persone anziane dalle mie parti lo usano ancora) però ricordo di aver letto tempo fa ,da qualche parte,che il termine "cross" era stato tradotto da mussolini stesso con traversone. Infatti i termini calcistici come "offside" sono comunemente usate dagli anziani che non hanno alcuna dimestichezza con l'inglese.Attendo conferme o smentite.

Scusate per eventuali errori,ma sono quì per imparare.


----------



## Sabrine07

brut2001 said:


> Salute a tutti
> 
> Io avrei un'altra spiegazione;probabilmente prima dell'avvento del fascismo si usava football anche in italiano (mio papà usava futbol e anche tante persone anziane dalle mie parti lo usano ancora) però ricordo di aver letto tempo fa ,da qualche parte,che il termine "cross" era stato tradotto da mussolini stesso con traversone. Infatti i termini calcistici come "offside" sono comunemente usate dagli anziani che non hanno alcuna dimestichezza con l'inglese.Attendo conferme o smentite.
> 
> Scusate per eventuali errori,ma sono quì per imparare.


Hai ragione: durante il fascismo si vietò l'uso di parole straniere e molti termini legati al mondo del calcio (ma non solo) sono stati tradotti.




Riccardino said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sono curioso se qualcuno sa ch'è l'origine della parola "calcio" nel italiano? Sembra che altre lingue usino una forma di "football" - lo spagnolo, l'inglese parlato in inghilterra, il francese, ecc.
> 
> Un'amica mi ha detto che una parola simile esiste nello spagnolo, che significa un tipo di scarpa.
> 
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
> 
> 
> Grazie, e mi dispiace per i miei errori.


In realtà in spagnolo esistono due parole con radice simile a quella di calcio che significano calzetta (_calceta_) e calzino (_calcetín_).


----------



## saltapicchio

Mio suocero (era del '24), friulano, chiamava il pallone da calcio "el futboll".
In questo caso c'è anche da considerare l'influenza tedesca, qui eravamo sotto l'impero austroungarico, e in tedesco si usa il termine "fussball".


Così "soccer" deriva da "Football dell'Associazione"...


----------



## mickeybrz

Cito a memoria: in un vecchio "Manuale del gol" degli anni '70 (dove si spiegava che il termine "goal" in italiano è diventato "gol") si ricordava un editto vescovile del 1500 che "prohibiva il giuoco del calzo", riferendosi al "calcio fiorentino", perché dava adito a risse e tumulti.
Quindi è vero che il football fu poi forzosamente italianizzato (altrove è stato localizzato, vedi "futebòl") in "calcio", ma il termine esisteva già per un gioco di palla con i piedi (da prendere a calci appunto).


----------



## Azucena64

Avete tutti ragione dato che,

se non sbaglio:

1) Calcio viene dal latino "calcis" (calcagno). Il calcio era nome di un gioco proprio e antico della città di Firenze, a guisa di battaglia ordinata, che si faceva con una palla a vento. Così detto perché in certi luoghi di Toscana davasi al pallone o col calcio soltanto o con questo e col pugno. Il gioco tornò in onore alla fine del secolo XIX, reimportato dall'Inghilterra col nome di football.
Le prime tracce che si sono trovate di quella parola risalgono al Trecento.

2) Durante il periodo fascista, il nome "football" venne sostituito da "calcio" così come fu anche prima o dopo quel periodo per "pallacanestro" (basket-ball), "pallavolo" (volley-ball), "pallamano" (handball), "pallanuoto" (water-polo) e anche "pallabase" (base-ball).

Ciao!


----------



## SunDraw

Azucena64 said:


> Avete tutti ragione...


Benvenuto Azucena64, ottimo contributo!
Riassuntivo, documentario ...ma non ancora conclusivo!

Infatti se dubbio era rimasto, era se il football inglese fosse stato fin dall'inizio associato, reintegrato nella cultura sportiva italiana, come evoluzione del calcio fiorentino, sua "versione moderna", da denominarsi quindi_ volendo_ fin da subito (fine Ottocento, al di là dell'uso_ pratico_ della parola "football") "calcio [fiorentino moderno]".
O non piuttosto "gioco inglese del football, evoluzione moderna dei più antichi giochi di palla" solo con sforzo autarchico ritradotto recuperando l'antica parola italiana "calcio".

Con un paio di note, metterò lì ora, a riattizzare la questione:
- la difesa (di legge) della lingua nazionale dall'invadenza dei forestierismi è questione _pre_fascista;
- per i giochi di importazione è spesso valsa la regola: il caso è talmente specifico da potersi mantenere l'originale straniero: golf, tennis...

PS:
Complimenti per il bell'italiano accademico di primo Novecento! 
Lasciami indovinare: una voce di dizionario, ma sono incerto sulla datazione: sembrerebbe scritta da un vecchio professore universitario di "scuola primo Novecento" ma direi di pubblicazione nel primo Dopoguerra...
PS II
E' d'uso citare le parole latine nella forma nominativo, genitivo: "calx, calcis".


----------



## bubu7

Riporto la seguente citazione tratta dal _Dizionario moderno_ (III ed., 1918) del Panzini:



> *Foot-ball*: denominazione inglese abusivamente usata per indicare un antichissimo gioco italiano, che si chiamava il _Giuoco del Calcio_. […] Come questo giuoco italiano […] sia venuto obliandosi presso di noi [mentre oggi nel resto dell’Europa] col _Tennis_ (Pallacorda) gareggia di popolarità, non è qui il caso di ricordare. Qui ricorderemo soltanto come nella pratica del _Calcio_ e della _Pallacorda_ si giochino ambedue i detti giochi con denominazioni inglesi e i vecchi nomi italiani siano obliati. Dicono gli intenditori che il nuovo_ Foot-ball_ non corrisponde all’antico e perciò i nuovi nomi hanno giusta ragione di essere. […] Si misura il campo in _yards_; i giocatori si chiamano _foot-ballers_; la prima fila si dice dei _forwards_; _goal_ la porta per cui gli uni si sforzano di far passare la palla, gli altri di respingerla. Le pene sono dette _penalties_; il guardiano della porta è detto _goal-keeper_; il giudice del campo _referer_; il calcio è pronunciato _kick_; _bar_ l’asta trasversale della porta; _full-backs_ i difensori della porta o terzini, e così via…


In questa edizione non è presente la voce _calcio_, nell’accezione di ‘tipo di gioco’.

Da un’edizione successiva del _Dizionario moderno_ (ricordo che la quarta edizione è del ’23… l’ottava del 1942) riprendo la seguente citazione riportata dal _Battaglia_ (s. v. _calcio_). In questa edizione del _Dizionario moderno_ è presente la voce _calcio_ nella seguente accezione:



> *Calcio*: Non il sale di calcio (minerale) ma il _foot-ball_…


----------

